# Guide Dogs for the Blind Companion Dog Show 29 August 2011



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

The Ashford Branch of Guide Dogs for the Blind will hold its annual Companion Dog Show on Bank Holiday Monday 29th August 2011.
It will be held at Willesborough Windmill TN24 0QG, just off Junction 10 of the M20.
There are both Pedigree and Novelty classes, and entry is £2 per class.
The event is free with free car parking. We start at 10 am. with judging from 11 a.m.
The Mill is open for tours and the cafe for food and drink.
You don't need a dog to come along and enjoy this event - all in a very good cause.
Enquiries to Lorna or Stephen on 01233 611650.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

We'll be there
Looking forward to it
Lovely show in a lovely location


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great show  the kids an dogs really enjoyed the day.
My Maisie got Best in Show last year


----------



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

..and well deserved it was for Maisie. Hope you can come along again!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

who is the judge please? i may venture along as its only a few minutes along the road for me and Dexter will be all tarted up from the show the day before lol


----------



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

Our judge this year is Jan Wilton, of Meddobe Golden Retrievers.

Stephen Fryer
Guide Dogs Ashford


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Please clean up after your dog! Free poo bags are available from the entry table, and disposal bins are provided 

**********
DO NOT LEAVE YOUR DOG IN THE CAR IN HOT WEATHER


Ashford Branch of Guide Dogs would like to express their grateful thanks to:


Willesborough Windmill for allowing us to use their grounds

The judges, Stewards and Helpers

Businesses and individuals who have very kindly sponsored classes 


Thank you for your support and please enjoy the show

Arrive early and allow yourselves time to visit the Windmill and Café.

All proceeds raised on the day will go to the Guide Dogs for the Blind

Registered Charity No: 209617

GUIDE DOGS
FOR THE BLIND
ASHFORD BRANCH

COMPANION DOG SHOW

WILLESBOROUGH WINDMILL
TN24 0QG
Hythe Road Ashford just off M20 Junction 10

BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY 29 AUGUST 2011


ENTRIES FROM 10.00 AM JUDGING COMMENCES 11.00 AM




Pedigree Classes £2.00
Judge: Jan Wilton  Meddobe Golden Retrievers

AV Puppy
AV Sporting
AV Non Sporting
AV Open
AV Veteran (Over 7 years)
Best Junior Handler (Under 18)





Novelty Classes £2.00
Judge: Martin Manser Guide Dogs PWS

Best Crossbreed
Best Rescue
Best Veteran (Over 7 years)
Prettiest Bitch
Most Handsome Dog
Most Appealing Eyes
Waggiest Tail
Best Brace
Dog Most Like its Owner
Dog Judge would most like to take home

BEST IN SHOW

The decision of the judge is final in all cases. Entrants will be deemed to have agreed to abide by the conditions of entry of the competition.








CONDITIONS OF ENTRY

Dogs to be kept on leads at all times
No bitches in season allowed on the show ground
Owners/handlers must clean up after their dogs
The safety and well being of all animals remains the responsibility of the owner/handler
All dogs entered in the show must be over 6 months of age on show date
Please do not enter your dog if it is of unsound temperament
No person shall carry out punitive or harsh treatment of any animal


----------

